# Wunde?



## Chrisinger (3. Juni 2014)

Huhu.......gestern entdeckt bei meinem Baby. 

Dachte erst an einen Pilz oder __ Parasiten, Abstrich ergab aber nix.

Soll ich es so lassen oder lieber mit Propolis. Frage deshalb,da er in den letzten tagen sowieso schon viel Streß hatte.

Und rauskeschern, wäre nur wieder zusätzlicher Streß.

LG Chris


----------



## koiteich1 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich würde desinfizieren Wundspray oder Propolis drauf und mit Dentisept Wundsalbe verschließen.


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Juni 2014)

Grüß dich,

ich kenne Dentisept nur bei Hunden.
Nutzt du das bei dir auch? 

LG Chris


----------



## Alfii147 (3. Juni 2014)

Hatte vor kurzem auch eine Wunde an einem meiner Fische (Fleisch sichtbar). Habe auf anraten die Wunde mit WSP desinfiziert & anschließend von Ogata, das special Propolis hinaufgesprüht.
Das Spray wirkt stark antibakteriell und haftet sehr gut. Verbleibt auch sehr lange am Fisch (wirklich Wasserfest). Habe das Spray ca. jeden 2 Tag erneuert, Schuppen sind in der Zwischenzeit wieder nachgewachsen


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Juni 2014)

Ja Propolis ist echt klasse.Hab ich ja auch da.

Mir gehts um den Streß.Ist auch nicht tief die Wunde.

Aber gut ihr habt wohl recht, lieber so,bevor sich das noch entzündet.

Danke Euch


----------



## koiteich1 (3. Juni 2014)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Grüß dich,
> 
> ich kenne Dentisept nur bei Hunden.
> Nutzt du das bei dir auch?
> ...


 Ja das nutze ich auch.
Selbst wenn ich Wundspray auf die Wunde gebe versiegele ich noch mit Dentisept.
Desinfizieren aber nur einmal dann nur noch Wundspray oder Propolis bei der weiteren Behandlung.


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Juni 2014)

Da ich es noch nicht kenne,werde ich es mal versuchen.
Danke dir


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2014)

Um dem Fisch ständigen Stress zu ersparen, empfehle ich ihn separat in einem Becken zwischen zu hältern.
Da die Wundversieglung alle 2 Tage erneuert werden sollte, ist das für das Tier schonender.
Sieht für mich aus wie eine bakterielle Infektion.

Dentisept hab ich zwar auch noch nicht benutzt (ich habe keinen Hund), habe ich aber von anderen Koihaltern gehört, dass sie dies mit super Erfolgen eingesetzt haben.
Ansonsten ist Propolis und Blauspray (Achtung! Da gibt es verschiedene-musste ich Letztens feststellen. Immer darauf achten, dass es für Tiere ist!) das ideale Mittel.

Mandy


----------



## Chrisinger (6. Juni 2014)

Huhu @Moonlight  Mandy,

ausschließen konnte ich Bakterien nicht.Aber es sieht super aus mittlerweile, kein roter Kranz mehr und fast alles weg.

Muss aber zugeben das ich anstatt Dentisept, wie immer Vaseline zum versiegeln genommen habe.

LG Chris


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2014)

Na wenn's hilft ist es doch okay. Wir können nur alle dazu lernen 

Ich war gerade in Uniform bei einem Tierarzt um die Ecke. Der behandelt auch Fische. Ich bin begeistert. Hab direkt ein Medikament mitbekommen und werde wenn ich dann zu Hause bin gleich loslegen.

Ist vielleicht auch für Rico (Zacky) interessant. Bis 10km kostet der Besuch am Teich nur 25 Euro. ... Ich glaube ich habe einen (für mich) neuen Koi-Doc gefunden.
Wobei ich den bei meiner Recherche letztes Jahr schon im Netz gefunden hatte. Steht also in der Tierarztliste bereits drin 

Mandy (die leicht besorgt ist wegen der kranken Paula)


----------



## Chrisinger (6. Juni 2014)

Leider kannst das hier mit Tierärzten vergessen.
Die nächste Anlaufstellen ist Uni Gießen und die nehmen mindestens 100 Euronen.

Und noch so Koi-Quacksalber, der sich auf Koi spezialisiert hat.
Sage das deswegen so deutlich da er bisher im Bastnd eines Freundes unterwegs war.

Hatte zum Beispiel Costia nicht diagnostiziert.
Als ich bei ihm einen Fisch holte sah ich seinen Hi Utsuri mit typischen Symptomen.

Haben dann zusammen einen Abstrich gemacht und tadaaaaaa.....fast alle Costia.

__ Würmer haben wir auch gefunden,fragte ihn dann,ob er dieses jahr schon Wurmkur gemacht hat.
Hat mich angeschaut wie ein Auto ^^ sein Tierarzt hat ihm dazu nie geraten.OMG

Ich muss mich hier fast alleine zurecht finden.
Außer wenn Frau DR.Lechleiter wieder durchs Land zieht, sie kommt dann vorbei.

Was hat denn deine Paula?!


----------



## troll20 (6. Juni 2014)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Was hat denn deine Paula?!


ich glaub die war Balz geschädigt 

LG René


----------



## Chrisinger (6. Juni 2014)

Hehe,

die Milchner mal wieder.

Das hat sie aber bestimmt bald weggesteckt. 

LG Chris


----------

